# how to make mobile games without programming



## abhishek39 (Mar 24, 2012)

we have got different free software to make games for pc without programming.
can we do it for mobile?
i mean i want a software to develop java apps and games for mobile without programming.
i want to focus of Nokia s40 apps. since publishing the apps i Nokia store is cheap. and also since i only have an s40 phone touch phone(Nokia c2-03).
cant find one on Google.

Thought this is the right place to post in.


----------



## Alok (Mar 24, 2012)

Hmm Adobe Flash....
But there is action script too.
 without programming you can't get what you imaging in your mind.

Let any decent s40 game and observe the credit. That a long team...........


----------



## coolpcguy (Mar 24, 2012)

> i mean i want a software to develop java apps and games for mobile without programming.



That's not possible.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 26, 2012)

Give me way to implement logic without codes and I'll give you the engine to develop games without coding


----------



## Alok (Mar 26, 2012)

^lol yeah. Well said.


----------



## nbaztec (Mar 30, 2012)

> we have got different free software to make games for pc without programming.


What?! When they say CryENGINE, they don't refer to a timeline/card-based game engine. It involves serious programming.



> i mean i want a software to develop java apps and games for mobile without programming


And I want to sail without a boat.



> i want to focus of Nokia s40 apps.


Search J2ME.



> cant find one on Google


Then it does not exist (or is on usenet).


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 5, 2012)

nbaztec said:


> What?! When they say CryENGINE, they don't refer to a timeline/card-based game engine. It involves serious programming.


He meant software like "Game Maker", "JumpCraft", etc.


----------



## abhishek39 (Apr 24, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> He meant software like "Game Maker", "JumpCraft", etc.



exactly....
so now can any one help....


----------

